# singing bridge?



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone fishing singing bridge? How are the conditions and fishing? Thanks guys


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

Are you referring to the river or the surf?? 

The river is more than likely froze solid.. and will be for a while now. 

The surf is probably open from day to day if you don't mind fishing off the mound ice, but it's been a real slow fall out there.


----------



## Pink Bags (Jan 13, 2008)

I went over it yesterday and the river was frozen and the surf had drift ice all over the place. The river and the lake have been super low all fall/winter, but I'm sure a few fish have ran.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks guys for the reports Good luck if you go out!


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

the river was still froze a week ago and the was chunks of ice floating around the mouth.


----------

